# Otro post inutil sin fotos....



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Se me olvidó mi camara en casa de mi abuela, asi que por ahora no tengo las fotos. Así que se quedan con las ganas hasta que la recupere...

La rodada va del Pico de Aguila hast Ocoyacac, que esta cerca de los outlets de la carretera de Toluca. La computadora de un amigo señalo como 24 kms... La cita fué en casa de Jorge, donde dejamos los coches y metimos las bicis en una camioneta, en la cual Jorge nos llevó a Pico de Aguila y Lalo (que es otro guía) se encargó de llevar la rodada, y Jorge nos iba a esperar por la marquesa para unas quesadillas y algún soporte.

Fuimos 10 en el grupo, incluyendo a Lalo. El día estuvo muy bien, soleado, pero no nos mató el sol. 

Bueno, empezamos primero con una subida. Durante la subida como que la sufrí un poco por condición física, pero mas bien siento que estaba agarrando algun bicho tipo gripa, me dolia un poco al inicio el respirar, pero como después de un kilometro se murio el bicho infernal, jejejjejejeje. El terreno era bastante arenoso, lo que costaba hacer rodar la bici en tramos. Realmente estoy cansándome de la Nobby Nic, zero agarre en mojado y en arena.... bueno, luego busco otras ruedas, ya que la Nevegal tiene como media vida, pero espero me dure un rato. Bueno, después de subir unos 4 kilometros, empezamos una bajada que tenia dos cosas, en aspecto binario, o rocas o arena, por lo que esa parte se hizo un poco lenta. Después de esa parte, vinieron una parte rápida pero todavía con un poco de arena. Era camino ancho, pero tenias que poner atención. 

Cruzamos un lecho de un río (el lecho estaba, pero el rio, pues yo creo que se fué de vacaciones), y subiendo nos detuvimos por que parecía que había espectáculo de motos. Creo que una mas y ponemos un tianguis de piezas de motos, de seguro pasan muchos clientes por ahí.... En lo personal, a mí sí me gustan las motos, no creo que las rodaría, pero se me hacen que son divertidas. Pero si les tengo respeto, mejor que primero pasen y luego ya pasamos.

Llegamos a otro valle, donde fué otra vez esperar a otras motos (buen lugar para poner una sucursal del changarrito de piezas de motos), y pasamos por un pequeño singletrack divertido, y después un tramo con mucha arena, ahí era difícil por que la bici se barría muy fácil. En una pequeña curva me confié y bueno, a comer un poco de polvo, yuk! Fué bastante leve, nada mas me dolió el orgullo, haha

Bueno, a partir de ahí seguimos por camino ancho, pero ya había menos arena y mejor tracción. Creo que a partir de aquí empezé a ir hasta delante del grupo. La verdad es un tramo sencillo pero rápido. En algún momento nos desviamos de la ruta que debiamos llevar hacia las quekas... pero creo que no nos dimos cuenta hasta llegar a la carreterita, y no encontrar las quekas! Como era un parque donde estaban las quekas, pues no pensamos que las quekas se hayan desaparecido, así que si el parque no estaba ahí, es que no estabamos en el parque... Bueno, gracias a los inventos de la ciencia moderna, Lalo le habló a Jorge para que pasara por nosotros. En algún momento pensabamos rodar hasta las quekas, pero una vez que pasó Jorge, y volvimos a trepar las bicis a la camioneta, y vimos la distancia, que bueno que no se nos ocurrió rodar, eran bastantes kilometros de carretera angosta  

Bueno, en lugar de ir al lugar donde habíamos pensado tomar las quekas, Jorge y los demás decidieron que mejor nos llevara a otra ruta para terminar. Creo que se llamaba el parque o valle del payaso, en fín, también había quekas (elemento vital para cualquier rodada), donde decidí sólo tomar una para no rodar con la panza llena. Bueno, de ahí, empezamos otra pequeña subida, que se me hizo muy buena, el terreno ya era dentro de bosque, el terreno era compacto con pocas hojitas suelta, pero daba muy buena tracción. Después de subir ahí, el camino fué mucha bajada, una subida muy eventualmente, mucho de eso fué por singletrack y terreno muy variado. En un pedazo sí me caí y yo creo que por 10 cms me salvé de caer en un ché maguey, fué después de bajar una roca tenía que girar a la izquierda en 90 grados, y bueno, no giré lo suficientemente rápido. Ese si me dolió un poco, todavía me duele un poco la cadera, pero bueno, realmente no fué aparatoso mas que la impresión del inche maguey ese.

La última parte fué de ruta, pero ya de bajada y fué un tramo rápido sin eventualidades.

Cuando tenga las fotos las subo...


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Caray, se me antojaron unas quekas de flor de calabaza y huitlacoche... no sería mala idea poner un puesto a la entrada de La Primavera, en una de esas saco los $30,000 pesos necesarios para el nuevo rodado de carbono de Ritchey


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Bueno, recuperé mi cámara! Aquí estan las fotos..

Esta es la camioneta donde caben como 11 ciclistas... La última bici iba medio a la cardiaca, pero van a cambiar el rack...








Al llegar al punto de inicio, coincidimos con un camión con algunos caminantes, que arrancaron antes que nosotros (no tenían que preparar bicis), y cuando los alcanzamos estaban descanzando fuera del camino.








Esta foto es de como empieza la subida, la tomé mientras todos se preparaban.








Este es la foto de todos nosotros...








Esta es una foto de subida...








El terreno en esa sección estaba como a continuación..








Esperando a los demás después de haber tomado la foto de la grava.








Creo que este punto era el final de la subida inicial.








Después de una bajada por arenas y rocas, esta es la cama del río seco.








Este es uno de los clientes potenciales para el changarrito para vender cosas de motos, como calaveritas metálicas, mechudos para los manubrios y una estatuita de la imágen de la virgen de Guadalupe.








Aqui es un pequeño valle con muchos entronques, a partir de aqui las motos tomaron otro camino (o quizás el mismo que nosotros, pero ya no las alcanzamos).








En este camino (un poco mas adelante) fué mi primera caida... inche orgullo, ese como duele cuando es una caida mensa...








Bueno, para que vean que si ruedo y no mando a alguien a tomar fotos por ahí...








En un valle, ya con el terreno con mucho menos arena, se podía rodar bastante rápido.








Este era un camino que nos llevó a la carretera, donde esperamos a la van para hacer la continuación.








Así era el inicio de la subida del segundo tramo, después del valle del payaso.. bastante divertido de subida y de bajada mucho más.
















Unos tramos de bajadas. Las mas estrechas eran demasiado divertidas para pararse a tomar fotos..
















Aquí se terminaba el camino ancho de bajada y empezabamos a meternos en el singletrack.
















Pues, un bicharraco que no se como lo encontrarón antes de que se hiciera chicharron, estaba escondido exactamente a la mitad de la brecha! Un pequeño pariente de Bugs Bunny.








Bueno, todavía no he conseguido usar todo el recorrido de mi bici. Sin embargo, creo que esta bien ajustado, simplemente lo veo como que la bici todavía puede dar mas..








Bueno, al llegar a la casa de Jorge, aquí estoy!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Que envidia.... felicidades, yo lo mas cerca que estado de una brecha son tus fotos.


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

*Excelente!*

Roberto:

Muchas felicidades de verdad! Muy buena reseña y fotos, al leer y mirar las mismas me queda claro todo y cada día que pasa es un hecho mi regreso a las veredas... no sé qué pasó pero de repente me perdí y hasya apatia habia de mi parte, pero ahora estoy loco por rodar y ya encargué en wheelworld unos guantes y shorts para lucir mis patitas de canario

Ahora lo malo es que tuve un accidente en la autopista de queretaro y estrellé mi camioneta clásica de frente y pues ni modo a esperar que se repare para poder ir a rodar a más lugares.:thumbsup:

A ver que día te pegas a chiluca para rodar las vijas clásicas

Gracias poor la inspiración!  :thumbsup:

El viejo Rocky


----------

